# RIP My Oliver 4.30.09



## ratmom (May 7, 2009)

We lost Oliver last week suddenly and I'm just now getting back to normal somewhat. He was the first bunny we lost so it's been hard on us. I still think he's going to come out and start humping on his stuffed rabbit & raccoon or come out running around with a sock in his mouth lol. We only had him for a couple years, but he left a huge impression on our hearts. He obviously was much older then we were told so I think he passed just from age,well over 9 years old I'm thinking 10 or more. He never used a litter box or ate hay, but I didn't care, because we loved him. He was a rescue and was abused so I never let his little quips bug me. I just have to tell one story about him, we have rats also. So we had these group of girls that we took in from someone and I couldn't figure out how oliver was finding food and one day I go in the rat room and I see one of the girl rats throwing food out of the cage for him I couldn't believe it lol. I will always remember him he left a good hole in my heart. I always whispered in his ear I love you so I really do hope he felt the same back. RIP big guy:cry2

Pic of him when he first met harley


----------



## SOOOSKA (May 7, 2009)

I'm so sorry you lost Oliver. He was such a Beautiful Bunny.

Binky Free at the Rainbow Bridge :rainbow:"Sweet One".

Susan:bunnyangel2:


----------



## NorthernAutumn (May 7, 2009)

Oliver was a wonderful friend across species; not many creatures achieve that!
urplepansy::rainbow:urplepansy:
Binkie free, sweet Oliver


----------



## Nancy McClelland (May 8, 2009)

we are so sorry to hear of Oliver's passing. He was a beautiful bunny and seemed to be full of personality. It doesn't matter whether you have your fur baby for a long or short time--their passing is still so very hard on you. Just hang onto to the good memories and remember that he was loved and given a good life after he came to you--that's what really counts. :bunnyangel2:


----------



## Flashy (May 8, 2009)

That's one gorgeous rabbit.

I'm sorry you lost him, but try to find comfort in your heart that after a horredous start to life, he was lucky enough to know love and care whilst with you.

Binky Free Oliver.


----------



## Elf Mommy (May 8, 2009)

Oliver looked so friendly! I'm so sorry he has passed. 

Binky free, little one!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (May 8, 2009)

I am so sorry you lost Oliver, they find a place in your heart inan instant. He may have had a rough start in life, but he finished it in a loving home with lovingrabbit slaves.


----------



## tonyshuman (May 8, 2009)

I'm so sorry. Oliver was such an adorable guy. He had a good long life, with at least a few years full of love in his forever home with you. I know he appreciated everything you did for him. I also hope my hamster doesn't start throwing food to Tony and Muffin, who seem like they would love to have the same kind of benefits Oliver had with your rats! I know he loved you too. Binky free with a sock in your mouth, Oliver!


----------



## ratmom (May 20, 2009)

Thank you so much everyone, it means so much to me. He will forever be in my heart and with sadness comes a little joy, we may be taking in another bun so that is exciting.


----------



## JimD (May 21, 2009)

i'm so sorry 

... binky free little guy!

ray::rainbow:
see you on the other side!


----------



## xKuchiki (May 21, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your little buns passing :[
He was a gorgeous little boy and he seemed like he was a great joy to have.

Binky free with your stuffed rabbit, little one!


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (May 21, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss. They have a way of finding that special places in our hearts and then w hen they leave thtey take a piece of our hearts with them. 

again i am so sorry for your loss


----------



## ratmom (May 25, 2009)

Thank you so much that means everything to me :tears2:


----------

